# Old Bulova Watch Identification/Value???



## Milhouse58421

Hi, I'm brand new here, and am looking for some info on an old Bulova watch I have. It is rectangular in shape, and has a small sweep second hand dial at the six o'clock position of the watch face. On the back it says "10k gold filled", with "Bulova" underneath that. There is a serial # on the opposite end of the case. It does work. Here are a couple of rather poor pictures:




























If anyone has any info on the history and or value (if any) of this watch, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Milhouse58421

I could have probably drawn better pictures than those......I'll try again.


----------



## Eeeb

The back is easily removed on these. It is only a press fit (and, as a consequence, not water resistant). A movement pic would help. Case markings can often be used to date. (Someone recently posted the date codes/symbols for Bulova. Very useful.) Watches of this general design were popular from the late 30's to the 50's.


----------



## AbslomRob

It looks like an "His Excellency" from the late 40's or early 50's. It would need to have a 21 jewel movement though, otherwise its a different model (like maybe a "dewey" or "squadron", which have similar rectangular cases, but with 17 jewel movements).


----------



## dgf67

here's the date codes again, the 24-48 can be found on the movement and 49 to present will be on the case and movement
*Bulova: 1924-1948*









Post 1949
 *L**M**N**P**T**A**0*195019601970198019902000*1*195119611971198119912001*2*195219621972198219922002*3*195319631973198319932003*4*195419641974198419942004*5*195519651975198519952005*6*195619661976198619962006*7*195719671977198719972007*8*195819681978198819982008*9*195919691979198919992009

Bulova watch case markings ( N5 = 1975 )


----------



## Milhouse58421

Here are a couple of pictures of the movement, not sure how clear they will come out. I does say "21 jewel" on the movement.


----------



## Milhouse58421

After doing a little more investigating....I believe this is a 1948 "His Excellency" UU model. Can anyone possibly reccommend someone who could do a little refurbishing on this watch?


----------



## dgf67

It does appear to be a "his excelency". a place to refurbish it would depend on if you want to send it away or have it done locally.


----------



## Mikan1233

I have old Bulova watch.Can someone tell me about his price?


----------



## bobbee

Mikan1233 said:


> I have old Bulova watch.Can someone tell me about his price?


Hi, and welcome.

If you could post some clear pictures of the front, back, and movement, we here could possibly comment on age, rarity, model and such.
We can't comment on value, sorry.

Cheers, Bob.


----------



## nikolawukcewic

Hello everyone ,glad I found this forum.I have few decades old Bulova watch.Just wondering if anyone has idea how old this watch is ,and if it's worth something?Thanks in advance.









Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to Watchuseek! Your watch is probably from the late seventies or the eighties and has an ESA-ETA Cal. 251.272. It is probably not very valuable - quartz watches hardly ever are - and its moderately worn state will decrease its value further. What makes me slightly surprised is the fact that there is "Longines" engraved in the case back. On the whole, I'd just stick a battery into it and enjoy the watch.

Hartmut Richter


----------

